Ask HN: Would you open source an Enterprise project - ddmma
======
abra_kadabra
I've seen Enterprise projects become open sourced in the past and the biggest
problem that they face is that no community builds around them. It is not
trivial to get other folks to hack on your project and contribute code or use
your code, it takes some marketing (hackernews, reddit, etc) and a lot of
patience and answering questions. For most projects I would not bother open
sourcing them, because trying to build a community around them can be just as
much work as what was spent coding them in the first place, but there are a
few gems that I would if I could.

------
PaulHoule
It depends. If this isn't a hypothetical question, more details would help
answer it.

